# TXFX and Dead Texans Make and Take August



## steveshauntedyard

Tombstone Make And Take
12:00 p.m. - 6:00 p.m.
We will serve chips and fajitas and fixins'
Please bring a side dish if you'd like and your favourite beverage (adult
or
otherwise)

You will need:
Extruded Styrofoam (house insulation, available at home improvement
stores)

If anyone is interested, I'm happy to do a basic sewing overview and
pattern
reading tutorial, just let me know.

Our address is:
906 Powder Horn Drive
Round Rock, Texas 78681
512.341.0489

Please let us know if you will attend, [email protected] gmail.com, or call the
house, 512.341.0489. (We need to know how much food to get, please don't
make us eat fajitas for a week after this thing is over!)

Thanks,

ak


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Sorry Steve, can't make it to Round Rock but have fun.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

wish i could come, but i have no way of getting there!


----------

